# Avast Free Antivirus 2015 im Download



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avast Free Antivirus 2015 im Download*

					Die aktuelle Version von Avast Free Antivirus 2015 steht zum Download bereit. Sowohl die kostenpflichtige als auch die für Privatanwender kostenlose Version des Virenscanners versprechen in der aktuellen Version Schutz vor Computer-Viren, Ad-Ware, Spy- und Malware.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avast Free Antivirus 2015 im Download*


----------



## Fawkes (25. September 2015)

"Werbung [...] Allerdings sind diese nicht nervend."

Na, das ist aber eine gewagte Aussage.  Ich habe Avast - sowohl in der kostenlosen als auch der kostenpflichtigen Variante - auf mehreren hundert PCs installiert und lange Zeit anderen AV-Lösungen vorgezogen. Mit der Zeit wurde die Werbung aber immer penetranter, sprang von der Programmoberfläche rüber in Pop-Ups und lässt sich mittlerweile in der Free-Variante gar nicht mehr deaktivieren. Auch in der Bezahl-Version  wird sie angezeigt und die meisten "normalen" Anwender finden eh nicht die Option um sie zu auszuschalten. 
Auch so tolle Sachen wie der Einkaufverhalten-Spion "SafePrice" oder das (mittlerweile leider überall anzutreffende) Installieren von Zusatzsoftware wie Google Chrome & Co. bei Updates warf ein schlechtes Licht auf Avast.
Seitdem Avast angefangen hat bei Updates den GrimeFighter zu installieren, der Pseudo-Probleme "findet", aber nicht konkret benennt und erst nach Panikmache & Heilsversprechen gegen Bezahlung wieder behebt, ersetze ich Avast nach und nach wenn möglich. 
Schade, war Avast doch lange Jahre der beste kostenlose Schutz in meinen Augen.

PS.: Die "Zwangsregistrierung" hingegen stört mich nicht, da man keinen Bestätigungslink in einer Mail anklicken muss. Daher darf man also gerne auch eine Fantasie-Adresse angeben. Zumindest war das noch vor einigen Monaten so, als ich es das letzte Mal gemacht habe.


----------



## DARPA (25. September 2015)

Strenge, ich nutze Avast seit über 1 Jahr als Free Version und hatte bisher nicht ein einziges Werbe Popup ^^ Kein Plan woran es liegt, Community Krams ist alles ausgestellt, Updates werden (täglich) manuell gemacht. Vielleicht auch weil nur das Dateischutz Modul installiert ist. Also keine eMail Überwachung und was es da so noch alles gibt.

Naja, darf so bleiben


----------



## Fawkes (25. September 2015)

Ja, auf meinem Hauptrechner ist auch noch Avast Free drauf. Auch hier erhalte ich selten Pop-Ups, ganz im Gegensatz zu Avast auf anderen Rechnern, wo die gefühlt jede Stunde erscheinen.
Meine Einstellungen bzgl. Werbung siehste hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab den Verdacht das hängt irgendwie mit den installierten Teilkomponenten zusammen. Also ohne GrimeFighter & Co. scheint der Werbeanteil deutlich reduziert zu sein. Und die Dauer der Pop-Ups auf 1s zu stellen bringt auch was glaube ich. Denke bevor sie dargestellt werden können, schließt Avast die schon wieder, weil die Sekunde abgelaufen ist.


----------



## DARPA (27. September 2015)

Die Dauer steht bei mir sogar noch auf 20s. Musste mich ja nie drum kümmern 

Hier sieht man noch, wie das Feld "Letztes Popup anzeigen" ausgegraut ist, sprich gab nie welche ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fawkes (27. September 2015)

Jetzt wo du's sagst fällt mir auf, dass bei mir die letzten Pops auch ausgegraut sind. 
Fragt sich nur wieso. Hab hier noch ein viele Jahre altes Thinkpad mit Avast stehen, dort kommen immer schön die Hinweisfenster, trotz gleicher Avast-Konfiguration. Seltsam...


----------



## BabaYaga (10. November 2015)

[Edit] Hoppla falscher Thread


----------



## Zundnadel (19. Dezember 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Strenge, ich nutze Avast seit über 1 Jahr als Free Version und hatte bisher nicht ein einziges Werbe Popup ^^ Kein Plan woran es liegt, Community Krams ist alles ausgestellt, Updates werden (täglich) manuell gemacht. Vielleicht auch weil nur das Dateischutz Modul installiert ist. Also keine eMail Überwachung und was es da so noch alles gibt.
> 
> Naja, darf so bleiben


Ich finds auch Prima hab mir änlich wie bei Steam Sale die Pro Version  für 9,95 im Jahr zugelegt (angebot) lieber ein Paar ordenliche tools 
und das System läuft (Safe Zone Browser )


----------



## Palmdale (19. Dezember 2015)

Mal rein aus Interesse, wie sind so die Erfahrungen mit Avast und Windows 10, vielleicht auch im speziellen mit Avast Internet Security 2016? Bei mir läuft da noch der Standard Windows Defender...


----------



## hodenbussard (4. Februar 2016)

Tauschen mag ich nicht mit Euch,jede Antivirensoftware macht irgendwo auch ein Leck im System.
Aber man wird ja leidensfähig,wenn man ein OS nutzt,was macht was es will


----------



## CiD (4. Februar 2016)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Aber man wird ja leidensfähig,wenn man ein OS nutzt,was macht was es will


Leider wurde bis jetzt noch kein OS erfunden welches nicht hin und wieder mal macht was es will.


----------



## GreenFreak (2. Mai 2016)

Soso.. die alte Version 2015 ist also "im Download"  Alles klar 

Bin mit Avast sehr zufrieden, bisher keine Probleme (Viren) gehabt und gut für die Systemperformance und Akkulaufzeit von meinem Laptop (weil der Windows Defender nicht mehr läuft).

Auf meinem Desktop leider nicht nötig dank Linux


----------



## gabr1eL44 (23. Juni 2016)

Verstehe gar nicht warum private Anwender überhaupt noch einen extra Virenschutz benötigen. Ich benutze seit Windows 7 nur die regelmäßigen Updates, Windows Firewall, den Windows Defender und die gute alte brain.exe., Ich habe seitdem noch nie Probleme mit Spyware oder Viren gehabt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. Juni 2016)

gabr1eL44 schrieb:


> Verstehe gar nicht warum private Anwender überhaupt noch einen extra Virenschutz benötigen. Ich benutze seit Windows 7 nur die regelmäßigen Updates, Windows Firewall, den Windows Defender und die gute alte brain.exe., Ich habe seitdem noch nie Probleme mit Spyware oder Viren gehabt.



als Sündenbock, so kann man immer noch behaupten der mist Virenscanner war schuld daran das man sich nen Virus eingefangen hat , ein guter Virenscanner hätte das ja verhindert


----------



## Mylo (23. Juni 2016)

gabr1eL44 schrieb:


> Verstehe gar nicht warum private Anwender überhaupt noch einen extra Virenschutz benötigen. Ich benutze seit Windows 7 nur die regelmäßigen Updates, Windows Firewall, den Windows Defender und die gute alte brain.exe., Ich habe seitdem noch nie Probleme mit Spyware oder Viren gehabt.



gute trojaner und viren sind auch lautlos mein lieber  macht doch mal einen scan mit avast


----------



## Fawkes (23. Juni 2016)

gabr1eL44 schrieb:


> Ich benutze seit Windows 7 nur die regelmäßigen Updates, Windows Firewall, den Windows Defender und die gute alte brain.exe.,



Unter Windows 7 ist der Defender noch nicht sonderlich gut und ersetzt keine Antiviren-Software. Dort sollte man MSE manuell nachinstallieren, wenn man Microsoft-Software einsetzen möchte. Erst ab Windows 8 wurde der Defender ausgebaut und bietet ausreichend Sicherheit. Empfehlenswert dazu ist dann z. B. Malwarebytes ab und an mal manuell laufen zu lassen.


----------



## volvo242 (23. Juni 2016)

Ich verwende ebenso den Defender (8.1) bin aber auf jeglicher Seite

Alle 2 Wochen einmal, Malwarebytes

1x im Monat gibts einen Scan mit Kaspersky, Eset, F-Secure auf Windows 2 Go


----------



## Kaimanic (23. Juni 2016)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Tauschen mag ich nicht mit Euch,jede Antivirensoftware macht irgendwo auch ein Leck im System.
> Aber man wird ja leidensfähig,wenn man ein OS nutzt,was macht was es will


Manche Linux-User sind vergleichbar mit Veganern.


----------



## D0pefish (23. Juni 2016)

Hat Avast nicht diesen Norovirus an Board? Übelkeit, Erbrechen, Durchfall...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. August 2016)

Ich habe auf meiner daddel Partition Avast Free im Spiele-/Stillenmodus... keine Popups und kaum slowdown des Systems, kann mich nicht beschweren. 
Als Schutz vor älterer Malware zum Support der Brain.exe imho durchaus empfehlenswert. Keine Ahnung wie gut oder schlecht die Engine mittlerweile im Vergleich zu Mitbewerbern ist.

Ich frage mich aber warum das Thema jetzt wieder vorne auf der Main ist


----------



## Mylo (11. August 2016)

bin mega zufireden mit avast und hat mir oft den ***** gerettet!


----------



## TheVoodoo (12. August 2016)

Windows Defender, regelmäßig internet cache und temp files löschen & hin und wieder mal Malwarebytes Anti-Malware durchlaufen lassen.
Und natürlich nicht auf aufgelegt dumme mails, links und dateien reinfallen.
Das ist mein Virenschutz mit dem ich schon viele viele Jahre sehr gut auskomme.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. August 2016)

Avast wird mittlerweile als Scareware eingestuft bei vielen Tests.

Die Erkennungsrate ist erbärmlich im Vergleich zu Eset, Kaspersky und Gdata.
Die Systembelastung ist auch zu hoch und die Nerveinblendungen der Freewareversion sind jenseits von gut und böse.

Neulich hatte ich eine Kiste auf der Werkbank mit 251 Einträgen beim Scan - geschützt von Avira Free. 

Einige Tester warnen sogar ausdrücklich vor dem Schweizer Käse - mit Recht.


----------



## Protea (20. August 2016)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Neulich hatte ich eine Kiste auf der Werkbank mit 251 Einträgen beim Scan - geschützt von Avira Free.



Mit welcher Software hast du die 251 Einträge denn gefunden?


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. August 2016)

Protea schrieb:


> Mit welcher Software hast du die 251 Einträge denn gefunden?


Mit der Kaspersky CD.


----------



## Protea (23. August 2016)

Ja,
Danke. Die Kaspersky CD benutze ich auch 2 mal im Monat


----------



## Greeny (15. Februar 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Avast wird mittlerweile als Scareware eingestuft bei vielen Tests.
> 
> Die Erkennungsrate ist erbärmlich im Vergleich zu Eset, Kaspersky und Gdata.
> Die Systembelastung ist auch zu hoch und die Nerveinblendungen der Freewareversion sind jenseits von gut und böse.
> ...




...bitte gestatte mir die Frage: Was sagen diese Einträge aus? Sind das alles Viren?


----------



## BxBender (15. Februar 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Avast wird mittlerweile als Scareware eingestuft bei vielen Tests.
> 
> Die Erkennungsrate ist erbärmlich im Vergleich zu Eset, Kaspersky und Gdata.
> Die Systembelastung ist auch zu hoch und die Nerveinblendungen der Freewareversion sind jenseits von gut und böse.
> ...



Avira ist der letzte Scheiß!!!!!!
Habe es mal aus Interesse nach Jahren mal wieder installiert.
Was der Avira Scanner alles wegblockt und in die Karantäne verschiebt geht ja gar nicht.
UPlay, Origin, 2 Grafikkartentools, alles sofort weggeblockt.
Und noch etliche Sachen dazu.
Witzig ist dann, wenn man einen einzelnen Nachscan dieser Sachen macht, dann sind die Probleme meistens gleich wieder angeblich weg.
Man könnte natürlich sagen, ooo der Rechner ist total verseucht.
Aber leider hatte ich das jedesmal, wenn ichd as irgendwo auf einen rechner installiert habe., in den letzten 10 Jahren, oder ist es noch länger her?
Das Tool macht so viele Fehlalarme wie alle Virenscanner zusammen!
Ein absolutes No-Go!
Es soll einen schützen, aber nicht funktioniernde Systeme systematisch abschießen!
Wertung 0/10 Punkte!


----------



## Schori (24. Juli 2017)

Ich nutze tatsächlich nur den Windows Defender.  Dieser hat seit dem Creator Update ja ordentlich zugelegt und ist laut Tests inzw. auf Augenhöhe mit den etablierten Antiviren Anbietern.
Zusätzlich schalte ich mein Hirn ein beim surfen. Zusätzlich läuft ab und an Malwarebyte durch.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Juli 2017)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Tauschen mag ich nicht mit Euch,jede Antivirensoftware macht irgendwo auch ein Leck im System.
> Aber man wird ja leidensfähig,wenn man ein OS nutzt,was macht was es will



Warum sind Linux-Nutzer eigentlich immer auf so einem Anti- und Bekehrungspfad unterwegs...ist ja schlimmer als bei Veganern


----------



## restX3 (24. Juli 2017)

Schori schrieb:


> Ich nutze tatsächlich nur den Windows Defender.  Dieser hat seit dem Creator Update ja ordentlich zugelegt und ist laut Tests inzw. auf Augenhöhe mit den etablierten Antiviren Anbietern.
> Zusätzlich schalte ich mein Hirn ein beim surfen. Zusätzlich läuft ab und an Malwarebyte durch.



Me too.
Bin auch endlich weg von dieser Drittanbieter Schei.ße. Hab seit einigen Monate nur noch den MS Defender laufen und gut is.


----------



## mumaker (26. Juli 2017)

Ich nutze Avast schon seit 5 Jahren und hatte noch nie Probleme oder Fehlmeldungen. Das Programm hat so manches schon erkannt und mich gut informiert. Doch was mir so auf den Keks geht ist, dass man für jeden Dreck
Zahlen muss, weil gerade wieder ein Update kam und ein Scan gemacht werden soll damit die wieder Werbung mit den Cleaner machen können, der den Datenmüll ja so gut entfernen kann. Und genau das mache ich halt mit meinem System xD 
Datenträgerbereinigung an und gut ist...... aber sonst ist es ok. Eset hat mir nach wenigen Wochen schon nicht gefallen, da es viel zu viel Speicher und Leistung wie Kaspersky verschwendet hat. und Avira geht ja mal garnicht klar xDDD


----------



## phila_delphia (16. April 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Avast wird mittlerweile als Scareware eingestuft bei vielen Tests.
> Die Erkennungsrate ist erbärmlich im Vergleich zu Eset, Kaspersky und Gdata.
> Die Systembelastung ist auch zu hoch und die Nerveinblendungen der Freewareversion sind jenseits von gut und böse.
> Neulich hatte ich eine Kiste auf der Werkbank mit 251 Einträgen beim Scan - geschützt von Avira Free.
> Einige Tester warnen sogar ausdrücklich vor dem Schweizer Käse - mit Recht.



Avast ungleich Avira, oder?

Grüße

phila


----------

